# Plants for trade at the August Meeting



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Short notice, but I'll be bringing some extra plants to the meeting for free or trade. Let me know if you have any requests.

If anyone has them, I'm looking for the following:

Pogostemon stellata

Pogostemon Helferi (Downoi)

Eleocharis parvula (dwarf hairgrass) (in quantity)

Glossostigma elatinoides

Flame Moss - Taxiphyllum sp.

Myriophyllum tuberculatum 

Michael


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I can also bring some Ameca Splendens (Butterfly Goodeids) if anyone is interested. They're excellent hair algae eaters and have a personality (though they can be a little aggressive toward some fish. We keep them in a rainbow tank without a problem.)

Michael


----------

